# Nu, Nou, Thans (adv.)



## Diablo919

What are the differences? When do you use one versus the others?

Thanks (examples would be great  )


----------



## theo1006

Hi!

I would make the following distinction.

_Nu_ is the standard translation for _now_:
_Wat zullen we nu doen? _= What to do now?

_Nou_ is a colloquial pronunciation of _nu_:
_Wat heb je nou gedaan? = _What did you do now?
Can as well be written: _Wat heb je nu gedaan?_

_Thans_ is a formal, bookish word for _nu:_
_Thans zal Hare Majesteit overgaan tot de uitreiking van de onderscheiding. = _Now Her Majesty will present the token of honour.

Cheers,
Theo


----------



## Rutger

Let me add the following remarks to the below :


theo1006 said:


> Hi!
> _Nou_ is a colloquial pronunciation of _nu_:
> _Wat heb je nou gedaan? = _What did you do now?
> Can as well be written: _Wat heb je nu gedaan?_
> Theo



*Nou* has also other meanings, and I believe them more frequent than the one above.

1.Interjection (as stimulation) : _Nou_, komt er nog wat van (we're waiting !!!)
  Interjection (as expression of surprise) : Kom _nou_ (you tell me, I don't believe)
  Interjection (as strong confirmation) : _Nou_ en of (you bet, you can  be sure)
2.Adverb : _Nou goed (do you know it know ?)
_3.Conjunction : _Nou_ zij het zegt, geloof ik het (now she said it, I believe it)


----------



## Grytolle

Whenever people sit quiet, you should exclaim:
-Nooooooooooouuuu!

(or just say "he he", but that's slightly off topic)

Anyway, I'm under the expression that "nou" is used a lot more often than "nu" in the meaning of "now" in the Netherlands, while it's the other way around in Belgium (atleast I haven't heard the word at all during this summer). Then again, I haven't met a lot of different people here, so I might be wrong.


----------



## Rutger

Grytolle said:


> Anyway, I'm under the expression that "nou" is used a lot more often than "nu" in the meaning of "now" in the Netherlands, while it's the other way around in Belgium (atleast I haven't heard the word at all during this summer). Then again, I haven't met a lot of different people here, so I might be wrong.


 
Fully agree with you, Grytolle. This is indeed a typical expression for the Netherlands.


----------



## Lopes

Maybe (I'm not entirely sure, but I was thinking about it), 'nu' is also used when there needs to be a certain accent on the frase, like in the famous Dutch cup-a-soup commercial where a guy is screaming 'NU. EVEN. NIET. !!!' I think you wouldn't use 'nou' for that.

Correct me if I'm wrong, or if I didn't explain myself very well..


----------



## Rutger

Lopes said:


> Maybe (I'm not entirely sure, but I was thinking about it), 'nu' is also used when there needs to be a certain accent on the frase, like in the famous Dutch cup-a-soup commercial where a guy is screaming 'NU. EVEN. NIET. !!!' I think you wouldn't use 'nou' for that.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, or if I didn't explain myself very well..



I think you're right, Lopes. I myself can't imagine this guy screaming 'NOU'.


----------

